# Tented house, still have termites flying around



## avocado (Aug 23, 2011)

Hello,

I have recently tented my house about 2 weeks ago. Fumigated and was hoping to have all the termites killed. When the tent was removed, we came back in a day two later. At evenings, we still see one or two termites flying about the house. They are slender, black, with clear wings. I was thinking that they will eventually die and maybe the poison gas is working slowly. But even after two weeks, I see termites flying around the house. 

I don't think this is normal, but I wanted to make sure and ask this dumb question: Is this normal?

thanks.


----------



## PAbugman (Jun 29, 2010)

Have no experience with fumigating for termites. Here in the northeast we do subterranean soil treatments or bait treatments and it isn’t unusual at all to have swarmers after treatment. I suspect you have drywood termites? I don’t know their swarming behavior. You need to hear from people experienced in your geographical area. Check local university web sites entomology pages, too, for objective info. Keep us posted with what you learn.


----------



## avocado (Aug 23, 2011)

Forgot to add, I'm in Southern California. About 40 miles away from the coast.


----------



## vsheetz (Sep 28, 2008)

The chemical used with the tenting was likely not a poisen per se, rather a chemical that displaces the air and thus the exisitng terminites die of suffucation. There is no completely getting rid of swarming termites - they are all around and more fly in again. Likely they get into your house via under the eaves. You likely won't have enough of a problem from them to do damage for 3-5 years. Probably about the same length as the warranty you received with the tenting (really no warranty, because the pest control companies know how long it takes for reinfestation and damage).


----------

